# MSD 6AL Hookup Question



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I am installing an MSD 6AL with a Mallory distributor and the instructions (attached image) say to hook the red wire from the distributor and red wire from the MSD into a wire that goes to the ignition key. I used an arrow to point to the wire in question. What wire is this? Is it any wire that is "live" (test light turns on) when my ignition is in the on position?

Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That would be my take on it. Power comes on when you turn the ignition key "on". Power goes off when your turn the key to the "off" position. I assume the other 12V line coming off the ignition switch in the diagram is the source wire that feed 12V to the switch when you are ready to start the engine and when the key is positioned to the "on" position that keeps the engine running.

FYI: I did a little research on the Unilite distributor. It seems very important to follow the instructions regarding the amount of amps going to the distributor so it does not get damaged. You did not say what year car. Cars which originally had points used a resistor wire coming off the ignition to drop the 12volts down to around 8volts so the points did not burn. As I recall, you get 12volts when you turn your key to first crank the engine over, then when the key springs back to the "run" position you get the 8volt circuit to energize the points. Don't know your situation, so just pointing this out as found on this thread:Ballast resistor - Hot Rod Forum : Hotrodders Bulletin Board


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Jim, I found the answer I was looking for. I need to connect to a wire that is hot while the key is in both the "on" and "start" positions. In hindsight it makes sense, I want the devices to work (MSD 6AL+ Mallory Unit) not only while running, but also while trying to start/cranking the motor. 

Additional research on my part confirmed your explanation of the of the resistor wire, because of my setup, I don't need it and can handle 12 volts at the coil, no need to reduce voltage.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running an MSD with the original distributer. Because I wanted the engine compartment to look original I mounted the MSD to a plate attached by the two upper inner fender well to fender bolts between the hood hinge and the battery so the MSD is hidden between the inner fender and the fender.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a pic of it before the fender went on...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Here's a pic of it before the fender went on...


Slick!. Probably keeps it cool running it there as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PontiacJim said:


> Slick!. Probably keeps it cool running it there as well.:thumbsup:


Yay, and I went back to the original style coil as well.


----------



## Beefcake77 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is very slick indeed! I was just looking at mine last night and wishing there was some other way to mount it so I didn't have to see it. I already painted it black so it doesn't stand out quite as much, but hiding in the fender well is even better. I also have to mount a tach adapter so it's yet one more device cluttering up the engine bay.


----------

